

SipHash - A solution for hashDoS and short message MACs - emboss
http://131002.net/siphash/siphash.pdf

======
emboss
Implementations:

C: <https://github.com/floodyberry/siphash>

Go: <https://github.com/dchest/siphash>

C: <https://github.com/emboss/siphash-c>

Ruby: <https://github.com/emboss/siphash-ruby>

Java: <https://github.com/emboss/siphash-java>

